# Sherwin Williams Resilience



## Kevo in Bama (Dec 12, 2011)

I need some feedback on this product from painters who use Sherwin Williams products on a regular basis. The SW stores here in central Alabama want to demo me some of the resilience. Thanks in advance for the feedback.
Kevin


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Kevo in Bama said:


> I need some feedback on this product from painters who use Sherwin Williams products on a regular basis. The SW stores here in central Alabama want to demo me some of the resilience. Thanks in advance for the feedback.
> Kevin


I have used a good bit of it here in Northern Bama. I find the white to be a little bit transparent so I will have a couple drops of black added. 

What are your concerns? It dries quick and can be used in colder temps, and is good for higher mildew areas.


----------



## Kevo in Bama (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. My biggest concerns are will it hold up really well for several years on a properly preped home, and how is it to work with.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Kevo in Bama said:


> Thanks for the info. My biggest concerns are will it hold up really well for several years on a properly preped home, and how is it to work with.


Only been using it on certain jobs for the last couple years, those jobs look good. I don't think it covers as well as some exterior paints but it flows fine. 

It is one of my tiered price point paints. I try and push Aura for most jobs but sometimes I have to drop the products down a couple notches and that one is below PPG's MH Timeless.


----------



## Kevo in Bama (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea, I like Aura. If I had one exterior paint that I had to use the rest of my life right now it would be Aura. I just thought I would give Resilience a try since they will give me some to try. Talk to you later man, have a good week!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Try it and see how you like it I have never had any paint failure with it of course prep will effect the failure

Later.


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbsup:ALABAMA thread!


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I just used it in satin finish on aluminum facia and gutter and vinyl siding. The previuos color was a light green and the new color was SW Universal Kahki. It covered real well in one coat. I almost didn't want to put a second coat on, especially the high work. I put Flood Emulsabond in the first coat. I was recommended this for the metal over Duration which is a thicker product.


----------



## Kevo in Bama (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback y'all!
Kevin


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I have used both duration and resilliance on metal fascia and gutters they both perform very well


----------

